
No, We Still Can't Use Quantum Entanglement to Communicate Faster Than Light - prabhsuggal
https://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2020/01/02/no-we-still-cant-use-quantum-entanglement-to-communicate-faster-than-light/
======
ncmncm
But we _can_ use it to communicate, which ought to be astonishing enough.

In particular, you can make an apparatus where a certain path has exactly zero
probability of your photon transiting, yet blocking it is detectable when the
photon arrives at its indefinitely distant destination.

